# What Can I Tow With My 2500 6.0 Suburban..



## johnh (Dec 12, 2006)

So we are looking at Outbacks (they seem to have nice FP). We want/need a quad bunkhouse (4 boys!).

Our TV is a 06 2500 6.0L Suburban 4x4 with 3.73s.

We are looking at either 28RS-DS, which I think we should have no problems towing. But what about 31RQS?

Most salespeople have told us to use the Dry weight vs. Tow Capacity, but that doesn't seem right. You have to add weight for Water, Gear, food, LP gas, etc. I was trying to keep the TT GVW under the 7600# tow rating limit, and the 31RQ looks a little heavy to me....


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I'm pretty sure at least one member here is towing the 31RQS with that Burb (mswalt?) Hopefully they will check in shortly. I believe that you will be fine though.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

High John









I'm sure you will be OK, but to put your mind at ease, look in your owners manual to determine what YOUR Suburban is rated at (engine, transmission, rear end gear ratio). You will want to know the tongue weight rating of your TV (probably about 1200# for you) and the Total Combined Weight Rating (TCWR). This number is of greatest concern. It refers to the combined weight of your Suburban, passengers, contents, plus the total weight of the trailer (including battery, full propane tanks, gear, food, etc). This is the total amount of weight that your TV's power train can safely pull, without damage to any components.

But better yet, visit the website, "RV Towing Tips." An Outbacker's post that contains the link to this website is pinned to the top of this thread (second one down). This is a fantastic website that will show you how to figure everything out and make sense of all the confusing terms and numbers.

Sad to say - most RV dealers are really ignorant about this stuff, and a lot of those could care less - they just want to sell you a trailer! They'll tell you anything!

But I'll bet that your 2500 Suburban with 6.0 L engine will do you just fine.

Just my$.02.

Mike


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Like z-family, I tow the 25RSS with a similar YUKON XL 2500 and have no problems. We do struggle a little on big long grades up in the mountains of northern Arizona but that's common. Others (Oregon Camper) tow a 28RSS and seems to like the set up. Not sure about a 31 though.


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

welcome!!

we've got a 28 BHS and the same 'burb as you describe. does a good job with that, though i wouldn't say great (great would be overkill, like a full ton diesel). hope that helps.

scott


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I think the 31 might be a little much for your truck. I use the Gross Vehicle Weight Rating of the trailer (empty trailer plus the carrying capacity), in this case the trailer weighs 7300 and the carrying capacity is 2395 giving you a total of 9695 pounds. So you could legally have the trailer weighing in at 9695 loaded. The tongue weight of the empty trailer is 745 so you are carrying about 10.2% of the trailer weight on the tongue. So at 9695 you would be carrying about 989 on the tongue. (I know that this is not exact but it is the only way we can do it with out getting a trailer and loading it up!!!)

The Suburban has a towing capacity of 7600 pounds so if you went with the 31 you would have to load less than 300 pounds in the trailer to be correct.....I carry more than that in beer!!!! Also your max tongue weight of the Suburban is 912 so you would be alittle over that. Also your Gross Combined Weight Rating on the Suburban is only 14000 so with a 9695 pound trailer you only have 4305 for the truck, fuel, people......and the truck will weigh close to 6000 pounds by itself.

Now the 28 is a better fit...with a empty weight of 6060 and a carrying capacity of 1805 you come in at 7805.....I know a little over but not too far off. With a GVWR of 7805 the trailer would carry a 936 pound tongue weight...again a little over but.................

Just my option.....

Gary

PS...Welcome to the site!


----------



## jgerni (Nov 10, 2003)

She's got the springs but I don't think she is going to have the guts to pull the 31. If you had the 8.1 in there it would be a different story. IMO


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> I'm pretty sure at least one member here is towing the 31RQS with that Burb (mswalt?) Hopefully they will check in shortly. I believe that you will be fine though.


I tow my 31RQS with a 2500 Suburban. It does great. No problems when the hitch is set up correctly.

The main difference, though, is the rear end and the motor. I have the 4:1 rear end and a large, gas guzzling, powerful, mojo of an engine, the 8.1L! What a mean machine.

I wouldn't have ever pulled my 31 with my former Burb, a 1500 1/2 ton with the 5.3L.

Personally, and I'm no expert, I think your extra weight being a 3/4 ton along with the 6.0 would be fine.

Mark


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

Welcome to our forum and hopefully to the Outback Family real soon.

As you can see from our signature we have a 2WD Burb setup exactly like yours. We tow our 28RSDS all over the place. It does a really good job but I could not imagine towing the 31RQS without the monster engine and rear end that mswalt has. Another reason we stayed away from the 31RQS is we were not ready to tow such a large and heavy trailer. Have you ever had a travel trailer before? If not stick with the 28RSDS and you will be more comfortable. We had a 26RS before and we loved the Quad Bunks so much we moved up to the 28 for the extra living space.

As far as the weights go I too am afraid you would be pushing the limits with the 31.

Good luck on your Outback purchase. Which ever model you select you will love the Outback.

KB


----------



## johnh (Dec 12, 2006)

Thanks guys!

I think too the 31 is just too heavy (and long) after the responses here and reading on some of the suggested articles. Its dry weight is very close to what the max towing weight....The 4.10 gears would add 2000# of tow weight but would kill mileage otherwise (I get a whopping 12.1 mpg now)..

I have towed a little a few years ago (my parents had a 21' trailer, with a '77 454 Burban...).

Looks like I will have to "settle" for the 28RSDS..and I should be fine.

This might be sacrilidge on this site, but what other brands/models compare to this model? I haven't found any, but I have to convince the wife....seems like the Outbacks all around are pretty decent...


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

My 2500 Suburban (with a 6.0) will only tow 9400lbs. I looked at a 31RQS at our last PNW Rally...GREAT trailer, but too much weight for my TV to handle.

The 28RSS or 28RSDS are great trailers. It will be fine for your 4 boys.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

You should be just fine. I pull a 28RSS without any issues.

Thor


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

jgerni said:


> She's got the springs but I don't think she is going to have the guts to pull the 31. If you had the 8.1 in there it would be a different story. IMO


I agree. That 6.0 is an awesome engine in terms of the torque out of a small block, but I don't think it would be quite enough with the 3.73 gears for the 31RQS. One of the things to keep in mind is that the garage storage areas in this baby are CAVERNOUS, which means when they fill up it will add a lot of weight.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> My 2500 Suburban (with a 6.0) will only tow 9400lbs. I looked at a 31RQS at our last PNW Rally...GREAT trailer, but too much weight for my TV to handle.
> 
> The 28RSS or 28RSDS are great trailers. It will be fine for your 4 boys.


According to Chevy's web site, that's the rating with 4.10 gear. With the 3.73 it's only 7700 (2WD) or 7400 (4WD).

That's really pushing it with the 31RQS. I think the dry weight is 7600 if I'm remembering correctly.


----------



## johnh (Dec 12, 2006)

7400 is for the 07s, the 06 is 7600 (don't ask me why it changed...).

But using GCVW (14000) - curb weight (6074) - passengers/gear( 650#), only leaves ~7200# for towing anyway. So the 31 is IMHO definately too much.


----------



## BritsOnTour (Sep 15, 2006)

We felt the same way, just a bit too worried about the size of the trailer although a couple of people do tow with the 2500 burb (mtq has had no probs), we decided to stick with the 28rsds - also have 4 children and the bunkhouse and living space has worked out well so far.

Good luck and welcome!

Ali


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

I just want to say one more thing - the 31RQS is just an unbelievably amazing trailer if you have four kids. And the burb is an awesome TV for a family of six.

So much so that you may want to consider shopping around for a used 2500 with the 8.1 and 4.10. I believe the tow rating on those was 12,000 pounds!

I had my 1500 burb for only 14 months when I traded it in. Yep, I lost a few grand on the deal and went from 20mpg to 10, but in the end it was well worth it.


----------



## johnh (Dec 12, 2006)

Since the Burban is practically brand new (<10k miles), we definately can't afford to get rid of it.

Upgrading to 4.10s might be an option, but 12 mpg is bad enough as it is....The big difference between the 28 and 31 just seems to be the Master "bedroom" vs. slide out.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

johnh said:


> Since the Burban is practically brand new (<10k miles), we definately can't afford to get rid of it.
> 
> Upgrading to 4.10s might be an option, but 12 mpg is bad enough as it is....The big difference between the 28 and 31 just seems to be the Master "bedroom" vs. slide out.


Another thing that might put you at ease with the 28' is it is more like 32' when the back comes...well OUTBACK.

Not sure how you camp, but we don't spend much time in our trailer. We're all over the place doing stuff so really the trailer is used for sleeping and some cooking. Now if you camp in the winter, this changes things (we don't)

Good luck...


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

I don't have a burb, but I tow my 28 with a half ton. Does okay, but would definately upgrade if I could. The 31 was too heavy and didn't fit my needs for a few reasons, one of which was the size of the bunks. I was buying a new TT because my eldest is 6'5" and still growing. The length of the bottom bunk in the 28 is 7 feet. If he grows beyond that, well let's just say, he better keep working hard at the basketball and eventually support mom and dad.


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

johnh said:


> Looks like I will have to "settle" for the 28RSDS..and I should be fine.


Settling for the 28RSDS is a wonderful problem to have. It is a great unit and you will be very satisfied
















Merry Christmas. Can you get one under the tree?

KB


----------

